# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Bajram Curri, tribun i vegjelisë

## Albo

Heroi i Popullit, Bajram Curri, e mbylli jeten e tij ashtu si jetoi, me nder e arme ne dore, shkrep i pathyeshem e i palatueshem shkruar me 29 mars 1925 ne Shpellen e Dragobise. Ai mbeti i pavdekshem ne kujtesen e brezave, imazhi i nje figure legjendare, si rralle bashkekohes i tij, shok e bashkeluftetare ose kundershtare. 

Nga Marenglen VERLI 

Heroi i Popullit, Bajram Curri, me veprimtarine e gjate prej atdhetari konsekuent, ku krahas luftes per clirimin e bashkimin kombetar, spikat edhe perpjekja per konsolidimin dhe demokratizimin e Shqiperise se pavarur. Ka lene gjurme te thella e te pashlyeshme ne ndergjegjen e kombit dhe konsiderohet si nje "figure e ndritur" e historise sone. 

I lindur ne Krushe te Madhe, rruges ndermjet Gjakoves dhe Prizrenit i qarkuar nga bajonetat e trupave osmane qe asokohe i percillnin ne internim familjen. Asokohe, levizja kombetare shqiptare po ngjitej drejt kulmeve te veta dhe Kosova i ngjante nje vullkani aktiv. Ne zjarrin e luftes popullore antiosmane, Bajram Curri u rrit e u burrerua. Pushka e tij u zbraz here mbi batalionet e ekspeditave ndeshkimore, te cilat me zjarr e hekur kerkonin nenshtrimin dhe taksa e ushtare per sulltanin, here mbi elemente vendas qe dilnin kunder rrymes se pergjithshme te kohes, duke bere kauze te perbashket per pushtuesit. Krisma e saj ishte mjaft shqetesuese edhe per shtetet shoviniste fqinje dhe aleatet e tyre te medhenj, qe lakmonin ose benin pazarlleqe ne kurriz te trojeve shqiptare. Levizja e pareshtur popullore, deri ne ate shperthim te fuqishem, qe coi ne Shpalljen e Pavaresise me 28 nentor 1912, jane te lidhura shpesh me emrin e Bajram Currit. ai ishte jo vetem luftetar i shquar, por edhe nje nder udheheqesit kryesore me te dashur per popullin e Malesise se Kosoves. Ne 1899 kur u formua Lidhja Shqiptare e Pejes, vazhduese e vepres se Lidhjes se Prizrenit, Bajram Curri u be perkrahesi me besnik i Haxhi Zekes. Mandej, ndonese i pashkolle, ai do te behej nder perkrahesit me te forte te arsimit shqip. Ashtu si atdhetare te tjere te urte, ai kuptoi drejt se lufta per zhvillimin e arsimit dhe te kultures shqiptare ishte pjese perberese e Levizjes Kombetare, pjese e luftes per ruajtjen e individualitetit kombetar te popullit, kunder perpjekjeve asimiluese te autoriteteve osmane dhe qarqeve shoviniste qe qeverisnin monarkite fqinje. Edhe ne kete fushe, kontributi i Bajram Currit qe mjaft i rendesishem. Ne vitin 1912, atdhetari i vjeter u be nder drejtuesit kryesore te kryengritjes se pergjithshme antiosmane. Kjo kryengritje, me e madhja, me e organizuara dhe me e pjekura politikisht nder kryengritjet e periudhes se fundit te Rilindjes, i dha atij mundesine si prijes popullor nder me karizmatiket, qe te shfaqe me se miri aftesite organizative, ushtarake e politike. Kuvendi i Junikut dhe betejat nga Qafa e Prushit deri ne clirimin e Shkupit deshmuan vlerat e gjithanshme te "tribunit te vegjelise". Emri dhe fjala e tij qysh nga kjo kohe u bene kushtrim per popullin, per cdo veprim ne te mire te lirise, bashkimit kombetar dhe demokratik. Kjo u vu re serishmi ne situaten e veshtire gjate viteve te Luftes Ballkanike dhe Luftes se Pare Boterore, kur Bajram Curri u rreshtua perkrah mbrojtesve me te flakte te pavaresise dhe kundershtareve te papajtueshem te copetimit te trojeve shqiptare. Ne kete kuader, gjithnje ne krye te forcave popullore, u perlesh me ushtrite pushtuese serbo-malazeze, ne Plave e ne Guci, ne Krasniqe e ne Gash. Komiteti "Mbrojtja Kombetare e Kosoves" me pas e pati nder ta zgjidhte ate anetar te vetin dhe t'i ngarkonte detyren e perfaqesuesit ne Konferencen e Paqes per mbrojtjen e ceshtjes shqiptare. 

Veprimtaria e shumanshme atdhetare e Bajram Currit, spikati me force edhe ne jeten politiko-shoqerore shqiptare te viteve 1920-1924. Ai dha nje ndihmese te dores se pare si ne luften per konsolidimin e shtetit te pavarur shqiptar, ashtu edhe ne konfrontimet qe i hapnin rruge demokratizimit te jetes politike ne Shqiperi. Edhe kesaj radhe u tregua konsekuent, prandaj qeveria e dale nga Kongresi i Lushnjes gjeti tek ai i nje mbeshtetje te fuqishme dhe prijesin qe i duhej per te shpartalluar cdo pengese ne rrugen e sigurimit dhe konsolidimit te pavaresise se vendit. E therrisnin te ishte aty ku situata ishte me kritike, dhe ai me atdhetarizmin dhe aftesite e tij e normalizonte. Goditi e shpartalloi esadistet ne Shqiperine e Mesme ne prag te fillimit te Luftes se Vlores, mandej pa u clodhur ende, vrapoi ne Koplik per te sprapsur intervencionin jugosllav. Nje vit me vone, asgjesoi ne Mirdite komplotin e agjentures se Pashicit, te kryesuar nga kapedani separatist i krahines. Me pas, i pakenaqur nga politika e diktatit te qeverise mori pjese ne levizjen e marsit 1922, kurse ne 24 maj shpertheu ne Krume kryengritjen e armatosur ne favor te opozites liberale, e cila u kurorezua me fitoren e Qershorit. "Plaku u maleve" qe pushka e pare dhe e prapme e Revolucionit. Nuk mori rrugen e mergimit, kur Ahmet Zogu pasi kishte siguruar perkrahje nderkombetare me ndihmen e trupave te huaja, permbysi qeverine e Fan Nolit. Me arme ne dore iu ngjit perseri bjeshkeve te Krasniqes, kreu aksione ne Gash e Bytyc, por edhe ne Has udhezoi luftetaret kosovare t'i qendronin dhunes dhe politikes serbe te spastrimit etnik te Kosoves dhe pergatitej per te rifilluar ne pranveren e vitit 1925 nje kryengritje te re, qe do t'i sillte vendit nje regjim liberal demokratik, kurse Kosoves, shpresen per t'u cliruar e bashkuar me Shqiperine. Figura e Bajram Currit nuk mund te skicohet pa permendur vecanerisht kete synim final te tij, realizimi i te cilit do t'i krijonte kombit shqiptar hapesirat e nevojshme te merituara per zhvillimin normal e prosperitet. 

Jeta dhe vepra e shquar dhe masivisht e vleresuar, padyshim e vendosin Bajram Currin ne radhen e personaliteteve me te spikatur shqiptare te historise sone te re. 

Populli e deshi prijes 

Bajram Curri ne jeten dhe vepren e tij vetemohuese u be per popullin shqiptar nje nder heronjte me te dashur te te gjitha koherave. Ishte 16 vjec, kur iu desh te gjykonte per dy ngjarje jo te zakonta te jetes se familjes. E para kishte ndodhur ne 1862. Ishte pikerisht lindja e tij ne Krushe te Madhe, ne ate 'qeren burg' qe i conte ne internim familjen si reprezalje ndaj te atit, prijes i nje kryengritjeje antiosmane. Po ky prijes, ne vitin 1878 u vra nga populli, nga ish-bashkeluftetaret e tij, sepse luftoi perkrah Abdulla Pashe Drenit per mbrojtjen e mareshallit perandorak Osman Mehmet Ali Pashe Maxharit, qe kishte ardhur me misionin te percante Lidhjen Shqiptare te Prizrenit, e ta detyronte t'i dorezonte Knjaz Nikolles se Malit te Zi, trojet shqiptare te caktuara nga Fuqite e Medha ne Kongresin e Berlinit. Luftetari i vjeter nuk kishte ditur te kuptonte se besa ndaj atdheut qendron mbi cdo beselidhje e aleance tjeter. 

Djaloshi i ri gjykoi drejt per cka kishte ndodhur e po ndodhte. Kjo percaktoi rrugen e jetes se tij, gjithnje me popullin ne rrugen, ne luften per aspiratat e tij sublim. Edhe populli e deshi per prijes, ia dha pa hezitim "voten", duke e ndjekur pas jo vetem ne fitoret e bujshme, por edhe ne kohe te veshtira. Levizjet popullore qe nuk reshten deri ne shperthim te fuqishem, qe coi ne Shpalljen e Pavaresise me 28 nentor 1912, jane te lidhura shpesh me emrin e Bajram Currit. Ne 1899 u be perkrahes besnik i Haxhi Zekes dhe krah i sigurt i Lidhjes Shqiptare te Pejes, vazhdues i denje te Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizrenit... 

Ne interes te clirimit kombetar, Bajram Curri hyri ne kontakt edhe me perfaqesues te levizjes clirimtare te kombeve te tjere te Ballkanit, duke kontribuar keshtu ne ngritjen e urave te mirekuptimit, te miqesise e bashkepunimit nderballkanik. Bindja se popujt e vegjel e te roberuar duhet te clirohen e te vellazerohen, e shoqeroi ate pergjate gjithe jetes. 

I pafrikshem dhe i pakorruptueshem, gjithnje besnik ndaj popullit dhe idealit qe i kushtoi tere jeten Bajram Curri, nuk mund te mos behej i dashur per popullin, por edhe tmerr e njeheresh i respektuar per armiqte, te vendit ose te huaj. Osmanet i bene atentate, austriaket e internuan, qarqet shoviniste serbe i premtuan nje pasuri te tere vetem te hiqte dore me cdo kusht ta shtinin ne dore, "gjalle ose vdekur", sepse ekzistenca e tij donte te thoshte qendresen kryengritje, shperthim per liri, pavaresi e bashkim kombetar, per emancipimin politik e demokraci. Por "dragoi" nuk ishte i tille qe te pershtatej, dhe sic eshte shprehur vet, "me shpetue nji shpirt te korit veten, te tradhtoje atdheun". 

Heroi i Popullit, Bajram Curri, e mbylli jeten e tij ashtu si jetoi, me nder e arme ne dore, shkrep i pathyeshem e i palatueshem, duke shkruar me 29 mars 1925 ne Shpellen e Dragobise, pjesen e fundit te jetes se tij epope, per te mbetur i pavdekshem ne kujtesen e brezave, imazhi i nje figure legjendare, si rralle bashkekohes i tij, shok e bashkeluftetare ose kundershtare. 

_Marre nga libri "Nga Kosova per Kosoven" (2006). Jane studime te hershme te autorit qe ne vitin 1985, me rastin e 125-vjetorit te lindjes se Heroit te Popullit, Bajram Curri._

----------


## Etniku

Fan Noli ne nje krijim te mrekullueshem per Bajram Currrin: 

Shpella e Dragobise 


Kur tufani e shthuri fene, 
Kur tirani e krrusi atdhene, 
Mbi nje breg te Dragobise 
Priret Flamur' i lirise. 

Atje nisi, atje mbaroj, 
Atje krisi, atje pushoj, 
Rrufe-shkab' e Malesise, 
Ne nje shkemb te Dragobise. 

Vendi dridhej, ay mbeti 
Se s'tronditej nga terrmeti. 
Div dragoj i Dragobise, 
Trim tribun i Vegjelise. 

0 Bajram, bajrak i gjalle, 
More nam me gjak ne balle, 
Te nje shpell' e Dragobise, 
Yll i rrall' i burrerise. 

Thon' u-shtri e thon' u-vra, 
Po ti s'vdiqe, or Baba, 
As te shkemb' i Dragobise, 
As te zemr' e Djalerise. 

As je vrar' e as po vritesh 
Legjendar Ante po rritesh. 
Dithiramb i Dragobise, 
Tmerr, panik i mizorise. 

Me Zjarr Shenjt u-ndrit kjo shpelle. 
Gjer ne qjell u-ngrit Keshtjelle 
Per clirimin' e Shqiperise 
Katakomb' e Dragobise.

----------


## fegi

Bajram Curri
Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë

Bajram Curri


Emri: Bajram 
Mbiemri: Curri 
Profesioni: Diplomat, Ushtarak 
Ditëlindja: 1862 
Vendlindja: Gjakovë 
Kombësia: Shqiptar 

Bajram Curri lindi më 1862 në Gjakovë; vdiq më 29 mars 1925 në Dragobi, politikan, ushtarak, senator i Senatit të Dhomës së Këshillit Kombëtar të Shqipërisë nga 27 mars 1920 deri më 20 dhjetor 1920. [1], Hero i Popullit shqiptar nga Kosova.

U brumos me idetë e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Ishte një nga organizatorët e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Pejës të viteve 1899-1900. Udhëheqës i lëvizjes antiimperialiste në Kosovë dhe një nga prijësit kryesor të Mbledhjes së Ferizajt, të korrikut 1908, ku përkrahu kërkesën për vendosjen e kushtetutës. Ndihmoi në themelimin e klubeve e të shkollave shqipe në Kosovë, mbrojti alfabetin e gjuhës shqipe të vendosur në Kongresin e Manastirit. Nënkryetar i klubit "Bashkimi" të Shkupit nga viti 1908. Ndihmoi kryengritjen e armatosur të Malësisë së Mbishkodrës të vitit 1911, u bëri një qëndresë të fortë ushtrive osmane në Qafën e Morinës.

Në maj të vitit 1912 u bashkua me vendimet e mbledhjes së Junikut, mori pjesë në kryengritjen e përgjithshme të armatosur, u shqua si një nga komandantët e talentuar popullorë që theu ushtritë osmane në Qafën e Prushit e në fushën e Kosovës. Së bashku me Hasan Prishtinën, Isa Boletinin e Idriz Seferin në krye të forcave kryengritëse hyri në Shkup, duke çliruar nga zgjedha osmane gjithë vilajetin e Kosovës. Pas 1912 punoi në Kosovë për mbrojtjen e shtetit të pavarur shqiptar. Bajram Curri nuk u pajtua me vendimet e padrejta të Konferencës së Londrës të 1913 që lanë jashtë kufijve të shtetit shqiptar Kosovën dhe vise të tjera shqiptare dhe luftoi për bashkimin e tyre me atdheun. Në vitin 1913 qe një nga drejtuesit e kryengritjes së armatosur popullore në Kosovë kundër zgjedhës serbomalazeze. Në vitin 1914 mori pjesë në luftën kundër veprimeve antikombëtare e separatiste të Esat Pashë Toptanit në Durrës.

Në vitin 1918 u zgjodh anëtar i Komitetit "Mbrojtja Kombëtare e Kosovës" dhe u bë një nga udhëheqësit e tij kryesore. I ngarkuar nga ky Komitet, i dërgoi një protestë Konferencës së Paqes në Paris (1919) në të cilën kërkonte që të njiheshin të drejtat e Shqipërisë dhe që popullsisë shqiptare në Kosovë t'i jepej e drejta të shprehte lirisht aspiratat kombëtare. Më 12 dhjetor 1920, i drejtoi Qeverisë sovjetike një promemorie, ku shprehu bindjen se ajo do t'i bënte një vlerësim të drejtë çështjes së kufijve të Shqipërisë. Hyri në lidhje me udhëheqësit e lëvizjeve revolucionare të popujve ballkanikë që vuanin nën zgjedhën e monarkisë serbomadhe. Në Kongresin e Lushnjës u zgjodh anëtar i Këshillit Kombëtar, i cili e caktoi ministër pa portofol të qeverisë dhe komandant të përgjithshëm te forcave të armatosura. Ai udhëhoqi veprimet ushtarake për shtypjen e lëvizjes esatiste. Kuptoi shpejt rrezikun që i sillte vendit forcimi i pozitave të Ahmet Zogut në shtetin shqiptar, iu kundërvu atij qysh në fillim dhe u radhit në krahun e forcave demokratike që luftonin kundër çifligarëve reaksionarë. Në dhjetor 1921 u caktua Komandant i Përgjithshëm i forcave të armatosura në qeverinë e Hasan Prishtinës. Pas marrjes së pushtetit nga Ahmet Zogu u vendos në Krasniqe nga ku vazhdoi luftën në gjirin e malësorëve të Veriut. Mori pjesë në Lëvizjen e Marsit të vitit 1922 kundër Ahmet Zogut dhe forcave reaksionare. Krijoi një zonë të lirë në Malësinë e Gjakovës (Tropojë) nga ku kërcënonte qeverinë reaksionare të Tiranës dhe bashkëpunoi me çetën e Azem Galicës që luftonte në Kosovë për çlirim kombëtar. Ishte ndër udhëheqësit kryesorë të forcave demokratike revolucionare që shpartalluan repartet zogiste dhe i hapën rrugën fitores së Revolucionit Demokratik të Qershorit 1924. Në vjeshtë të vitit 1924 shkoi në Gjenevë për të paraqitur para Lidhjes së Kombeve çështjen e të drejtave të popullsisë shqiptare të Kosovës të shtypur egërsisht nga serbomëdhenjtë. E vazhdoi luftën kundër reaksionit të brendshëm dhe shovinistëve serbë edhe pas shtypjes së Revolucionit të Qershorit. U vra nga forcat zogiste dhe agjentët e shovinistëve serbë në Dragobi, më 29 mars 1925.

Tabela e përmbajtjeve [fshih]
1 Burimi i të dhënave
2 Lidhje të jashtme
3 Shiko edhe këtë
4 Referenca

[redakto] Burimi i të dhënave
Çështja shqiptare në analet diplomatike amerikane në vitet 1918-1945, Masar Kodra faqe 49
[redakto] Lidhje të jashtme
Copë dokumetare 1 2
Këng për Bajram Currin - Këngë përshkruse te luftës në malësi
[redakto] Shiko edhe këtë
 Wiki Libri: Kushkuj - Bajram Curri




[redakto] Referenca
^ Ligjvënësit shqiptarë 1920-2005 - Republika e Shqipërisë KUVENDI. Tiranë 2005.
Marrë nga "http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bajram_Curri"
Kategoritë: Biografi shqiptarësh | Heronj | Atdhetarë të shquar | Lindje 1862 | Vdekje 1925.

----------


## fegi

Zbulohet pasaporta e Bajram Currit

» Dërguar më: 24/09/2009 - 14:29

Gjon Neçaj

Zbulohet pasaporta e Bajram Currit

» Dërguar më: 24/09/2009 - 14:29

Gjon Neçaj
Me gjersisht ne kete linkun poshte.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...stvB0o8TXe02-g

----------


## fegi

Vrasja e Bajram Currit. Zbulohet fotografia e rralle
27/01/2010 
Fotografia vlen me shume se nje mije fjale. Per Nehat Zherken nga Gjakova, nje nga fotografite e gjyshit te tij, mund te vleje me shume, aq sa mund te ndryshoje edhe historine. 
Me gjersishte ne kete linkun.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=93362

----------


## shoku_tanku

Megjithese armik i Zogut,nderimet e fundit ia bene Matjanet ndersa ata qe e vrane dhe e lane te qelbej ne shpellen e Dragobise ishin patriotet e tij,Tropojanet.Kjo eshte nje njolle e zeze ne historine e cunave te veriut te cilet i meshojne shume beses...

----------


## fegi

kenge Per Bajram Currin.

----------


## Marinari

Bajram Curri i vrare!

----------


## fegi

Kerkoj fptografi te Bajram Currit.
me gjersishte kete linkun poshte.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=93362

----------


## Marinari

fegi, nuk e kam hapur ate teme, sepse edhe atje qenka kjo fotografi.

----------


## fegi

vazhdim nga ky link forumi.http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=128245

----------


## shalja1

Ia paski prish planin zogolloviqve,  ata po e mallkojn kete figure te madhe kombetare edhepse moti e vrane me ndihmen e 10000 ushtarve serbe.

----------


## fegi

3992/bc1l.jpg[/url]

----------


## fegi

Bajram Curri (1862-1925)
foto me zmadhim.
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/3992/bc1l.jpg

----------


## fegi

kete linke

----------


## shalja1

*Ja edhe dhurata e ''mbretit''*  Poseduesit VIP te Grosser Mercedes-it 

Pothuaj te gjithe kreret e Aksit (Gjermani-Itali–Japoni) porositen ose moren ne forme dhurate nga nje apo me shume autovetura 7.7 litershe Mercedes 770K, te sapoprodhura nga fabrika ne Mynih. Perandori Hirohito i Japonise porositi shtate cope te blinduara, nje e porositi mbreti Boris i Bullgarise, Mbreti Faruk i Egjiptit, gjenerali Franko i Spanjes, kryeministri Vidkun Quisling i Norvegjise, Admirali Horthy i Hungarise si dhe ish-kajzeri Vilhelm II i Gjermanise, nderkohe qe mbretit te shqiptareve Zog nje e tille i’u dhurua. Herman Goering ka poseduar nje te tille dhe Hitleri eshte pare te shfaqej shpesh me 770K-ne e tij, qe kishte nje pajisje speciale ne dysheme me pese gradime per t’u dukur me i larte. Kjo lloj makine ishte aq e famshme, saqe kur nje e tille u gjet ne vitin 1944 e braktisur nga gjermanet ne nje qytet prane Parisit, menjehere i’u be dhurate gjeneralit De Gol. 

Te dhena per makinen 

Grosser Mercedes-i i dhuruar nga Hitleri per mbretin Zog ishte nje autoveture e stermadhe e kompletuar me te gjitha opsionet. Ajo kishte nje motor benzine me 8 cilindra 7655 kubikesh, shpejtesi normale 170 kilometra ne ore me 3200 xhiro ne minute, pese marshe para dhe nje pas dhe me peshe totale 3600 kilograme.

----------


## Brari

Edi Rama, nipi i shoferit të Mbretit Zog, si karikaturë e Hamletit dhe mishërim i Figaros


Nga Kastriot Myftaraj 


Në Kongresin e PS, në vitin 2005, para zgjedhjeve parlamentare të atij viti, Edi Rama bëri një nga ato gjeste që i kanë dhënë famë. Në transmetim direkt televiziv, ai, kur u çua të fliste, iu drejtua një nga punonjësve të Pallatit të kongreseve, që të hiqte fronin e vogël që ishte vënë tek podiumi që folësit të dukeshin më shtatgjatë (një traditë kjo e PPSH ku pjesa më e madhe e lidershipit përbëhej nga njerëz shtatshkurtër), duke i thënë: Hiqeni këtë se unë nuk kam nevojë, madje do të më duhej e kundërta, një gjetje që të dukem më pak i gjatë! Me këtë gjë Rama donte të ironizonte dhe të prekte kundërshtarin e vet kryesor, Fatos Nanon që është shtatshkurtër, por në fakt ai fyeu dhe një pjesë të madhe të pjesëmarrësve, që ishin shtatshkurtër, duke qenë se PS ka më shumë njerëz nga Jugu, që nuk janë shtatgjatë. Në këto momente dikush në sallë tha një batutë që e dëgjuan pak vetë, që qeshën, dhe që nëse do të ishte dëgjuar nga teleshikuesit, do të kishte qenë një pay back meritor për Edi Ramën. Batuta ishte: Në rast se këtu do të kishte qenë gjyshi i tij Vlashi, babai i Kristaqit, do të kishte pasur nevojë për fronin po aq sa Bashkim Finoja! Por se si ka ndodhur që babai i këtij djalit dhe ky vetë, dolën burra kaq të gjatë! 
Gjyshi i Edi Ramës nga babai, Vlash Rama, ka qenë shoferi dhe njëkohësisht bodyguardi i Mbretit Zog. Vlash Rama ka qenë në vitet njëzet të shekullit të kaluar, kohë kur në Shqipëri kishin hyrë shumë pak autovetura luksoze, madje shumë pak automjete, ndoshta shoferi më i mirë i autoveturave të shpejtësisë së lartë. Ky pasion iu kultivua në Itali, ku i ati e çoi me studime, por që Vlash Rama nuk i kreu se u rrëmbye nga magjia e autoveturave të shpejtësisë së lartë. Në vend të diplomës ai solli në Shqipëri një nga autoveturat e para luksoze të shpejtësisë së lartë. Në atë kohë Ahmet Zogu e kishte të vështirë që të gjente një shofer të aftë dhe të besuar, pasi shoferët ishin shumë të paktë në Shqipëri. Kështu që Zogut pranoi propozimin e bashkëpunëtorit të tij të ngushtë Pandeli Evangjelit, i cili kishte miqësi me me familjen e Vlash Ramës, që ta merrte këtë të fundit si shofer personal. Mbreti shtatlartë, dhe shoferi i tij personal shtatshkurtër, u bënë një dyshe e pandarë në udhëtimet e mbretit. Për ta lidhur më tepër pas vetes shoferin e tij të ri, Ahmet Zogu e martoi atë me një nga kamerieret që punonte në vilën e tij të Durrësit, e njohur si Vila e Zogut. Kjo kameriere, e cila ishte njw femwr shumw e bukur, që në moshë shumë të re kishte shërbyer dhe pranë gruas së Princit von Wied, kur ky erdhi në Shqipëri në vitin 1914, dhe kur Princi von Wied u largua nga Durrësi, për shkak të sulmeve të rebelëve islamikë, ajo së bashku me një pjesë të personelit, ra robinë e njerëzve të Haxhi Qamilit, të cilët e liruan me ndërmjetësinë e Ahmet Zogut, që ndërhyri me kërkesën e të afërmve të saj nga Shkodra. Pas lirimit, kameriarja e re, qendroi disa kohë në sarajet e Zogollëve në Burgajet, ku u mësonte motrave të tij mënyrat galante të sjelljes. Duke konsideruar dhe këto lidhje, Ahmet Zogu e ka dashur këtë martesë, edhe për ta kontrulluar shoferin e vet personal me anë të një njeriu shumë të besuar për të. 
Ahmet Zogu u tregua shumë bujar me çiftin e ri, duke u bërë dhurata të shtrenjta, por ndërkohë i kërkoi shoferit të vet të parapëlqyer që mos ta largonte gruan nga puna, se ajo me përvojën që kishte ishte e domosdoshme, duke qenë se instruktonte dhe koleget e saj të punës. Si shpërblim shtesë Zogu i lejonte Vlashit që kur nuk ishte me shërbim pranë mbretit, të provonte kur dhe sa kohë të donte veturat e shpejta dhe luksoze të parkut të Ahmet Zogut, gjë që e kishte pasion. Kështu që Vlashi për pjesën më të madhe të kohës ishte larg familjes së tij të re, e cila ishte nën kujdesin mbretëror. Në këto rrethana, në vitin 1932 çiftit të ri i lindi një djalë, i cili ishte babai i Edi Ramës, Kristaqi, i cili nuk do t i ngjiste të atit as në shtat dhe as në pasionin e tij për automjetet e shpejtësisë së lartë.
Mbreti Zog tregonte një dashuri të jashtëzakonshme për djalin e shoferit të vet, dhe në oborrin mbretëror këtë gjë, që binte shumë në sy, dhe që u bë shkak që të fillonin të qarkullonin fjalë të papëlqyera për reputacionin e mbretit, e shpjegonin me atë se Mbreti Zog me këtë kompensonte mungesën e fëmijëve të vet, pasi ende nuk ishte martuar. Shpesh herë, nëna e Kristaqit detyrohej që ta çonte djalin e saj tek Ahmet Zogu, se ky kishte për t i bërë ndonjë dhuratë, ose për të luajtur me të. Por, që në ditët në prag të martesës së Mbretit Zog, në vitin 1938, kur në Shqipëri do të vinte nusja e ardhshme e mbretit, Geraldinë Appony, djali i vogël i shoferit të Mbretit Zog dhe nëna e tij nuk u panë më në pallatin mbretëror, për arsye që u komentuan në mënyra të ndryshme nga njerëz të ndryshëm. Në anën tjetër, Mbreti Zog, duke dashur që shoferi i tij besnik, i cili ishte shumë krenar për dashurinë që mbreti shfaqte për djalin e tij, të mos prekej nga kjo gjë, e lejoi të lëvizte lirisht me Mercedesin që Adolf Hitleri i çoi Ahmet Zogut si dhuratë për martesë. Lufta e Dytë Botërore do të sillte shumë ndryshime në fatet e njerëzve, dhe kështu bëri dhe me djalin e shoferit të Mbretit Zog, i cili e kaloi një pjesë jot ë vogël të kohës në fëmijërinë e hershme në gjunjët e mbretit. Me ardhjen e komunizmit në fuqi në Shqipëri, djali i ish-shoferit të mbretit, studioi në Bashkimin Sovjetik, dhe u bë skulptor, duke qenë autor i monumentit në Varrezat e Dëshmorëve në Tiranë, ku një grua me krahun e ngritur lart ku mbante një yll të kuq, simbolizonte triumfin e pushtetit komunist, që ia ndaloi Ahmetit Zogut kthimin në Shqipëri pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Këto janë ironitë e historisë. 
Koha dhe politika, bë bashkëpunim, nuk pushojnë së krijuari kombinacione nga më të çuditshmet. Kështu, në Tiranën e periudhës së paskomunizmit, u rikthye djali i Mbretit Zog, i cili u vendos në ish-pallatin mbretëror, ndërsa nipi i ish-shoferit të babait të tij, mbretit, tashmë ishte bërë kryetar i bashkisë së kryeqytetit dhe do të bëhej kryetar i partisë më të madhe të opozitës. Selitë e të dyve, pallati mbretëror i rikrijuar dhe Bashkia e Tiranës, do të ishin jo më tepër se dyqind hapa larg njëra tjetrës. Në këto rrethana, mes të dy njerëzve që i lidhte një e shkuar misterioze, filloi një luftë në distancë, që për njerëzit që dinin diçka më tepër nga ngjarjet e çuditshme të së shkuarës, u bë shkak për komente anekdotike. A ishte vërtet Edi Rama kaq i interesuar për lulishten në krah të ish-pallatit mbretëror apo kishte dhe motive të tjera, që e shtynin në këtë betejë? A mos ai, ashtu si një karikaturë e Hamletit pa fantazmën e vet, që iu shfaq në trajtën e fakteve nga e shkuara, për t i treguar disa gjëra që e tronditën atë, dhe që e vunë në pozitën e atij personazhit të komedisë së Bomarshesë, Martesa e Figaros, kur zbuloi enigmat e e situatave që i paraprinë ardhjes së tij në këtë botë? Prandaj, Edi Rama tash kërkon si Hamlet hakmarrjen e tij, në mënyrën e vet? Një tjetër fakt që të bën të dyshosh për këtë gjë është se Edi Rama dha viston për projektin kriminal të Ministrisë së Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, që po zbatohet tash, që të cenohet ndërtesa-monument culture e ish-ndërtesës së bibliotekës së vjetër të Tiranës, që është në Rrugën Presidenti George Ë. Bush, dhe që është shëmtuar duke iu shndrruar në derë një nga dritaret e mëdha në krah të derës kryesore, duke u prishur simetria arkitektonike. Kjo ndërtesë ka qenë Pallati i Princeshave, ku banonin motrat e Mbretit Zog deri në 1939. A mos ndoshta Edi Rama, për këtë arsye, e shikon shëmtimin e kësaj ndërtese si pjesë së hakmarrjes së tij, kundër mbretit, në rolin e karikaturës së Hamletit? A ka arsye Edi Rama që ta urrejë Mbretin shtatgjatë Zog, dhe njëkohësisht t i jetë atij mirënjohës, që nuk ka nevojë të ngjitet mbi fron kur flet në podium, për t u dukur shtatlartë, madje ka problemin e kundërt, si të qendrojë, që mos dalë aq shumë mbi podium, sa të gjendet në pozitë jokomode? E gjithë kjo histori është një subjekt frojdian. Edi Ramën ajo duhet ta ketë tortuar që në rininë e hershme, kur ka dëgjuar nën zë të përmendet ajo, dhe kjo është ndoshta shkaku kryesor që ai ka shprehur dyshime që në rrethana të tjera mund të ngjajnë si paranojake për babain e tij, për të cilat në vitin 2005, ai pati një shkëmbim të ashpër replikash me Mero Bazen në emisionin Opinion të Blendi Fevziut, në Tv Klan. Unë kam gjetur 100 paralelizma mes Edi Ramës dhe Adolf Hitlerit, por konflikti që secili prej tyre ka pasur me babain e vet, është një tjetër paralelizëm kurioz. 
Nëse çmimi Kryetari i Bashkisë më i mirë i botës që fitoi Edi Rama para disa kohësh, falë një votimi në internet, do të kishte qenë diçka serioze, dhe jo përrallë në internet, ku për Edi Ramën votuan rreth 6000 vetë në një botë me gjashtë miliard njerëz, nga të cilët së paku një në dhjetë janë përdorues të internetit, atëherë gazetarët nga e gjithë bota që do të vinin në Tiranë për të kërkuar të dhëna interesante për jetën e Edi Ramës, do ta gjenin shumë interesant faktin që kryetari i sotëm i bashkisë së kryeqytetit, Edi Rama është nipi i ish-shoferit të Mbretit Zog, dhe që sot është në një konflikt me trashëgimtarin e Mbretit Zog, për çështjen e një lulishteje në anë të pallatit të dikurshëm mbretëror që i është kthyer Leka Zogut si trashëgimtar i familjes mbretërore. Kjo është një histori si në romanet e Aleksandër Dumas. A do ta shkruajë dikush këtë histori? Në fakt do t ia vlente një libër për më të mirin kryetar bashkie në botë. Edi Rama është një subjekt shumë interesant dhe intrigues, duke qenë njëherësh mishërim i ironive të historisë dhe i personazheve më tragjedisjellës të saj, për shkak të analogjisë së tij fatidike me Adolf Hitlerin

sot. 

Ed Rama, nipi i Mbretit Zog? Unë nuk e besoj 



(Vendosur: 21/12/07) Arian ÇANI

Që Vlash Rama njihet publikisht si gjyshi i Ed Ramës dhe që ai ka qenë shofer i Ahmet Zogut, këtë sigurisht që nuk e mohon askush, madje as vetë Edi, i cili e ka dëshmuar disa herë me kënaqësi të veçantë në daljet e tij të shumta publike. Pa dyshim që publiku i gjerë ka njohur deri tani këtë version të ngjarjes.
Por vetëm pak ditë më parë, një e përditshme shqiptare me emrin Sot, hidhte në treg një version krejt tjetër të prejardhjes së Edi Ramës. Sipas gazetës, Edi Rama, kryetari aktual i socialistëve dhe kryebashkiaku i Tiranës do të ishte sipas këtij varianti, nipi i Mbretit Zog dhe jo i Vlash Ramës. Pra, me fjalë të tjera, Kristaqi, i ati i Edit, i bie sipas kësaj gazete, të jetë djali i fshehtë i Ahmet Zogut dhe jo i Vlash Ramës. 
Një histori në pamjen e parë, sa haluçinante, aq edhe interesante. Unë për vete nuk e besoj dot me lehtësi këtë version, ndonëse që pas botimit të këtij shkrimi, gjatë gjithë kësaj jave, me thënë të drejtën, më erdhi aq keq që nuk më rastisi mua të isha në vend të Ramës. D.m.th, kush nuk do donte të ishte nipi i Mbretit Zog? E imagjinoj për një çast babanë tim, të lindte nga një nënë që do të kishte pasur shansin të punonte në oborrin e Ahmet Zogut, madje të ishte e preferuara e tij. Me siguri që jeta do të më kishte rezervuar një fat shumë më të ndritur se ky që kam. Fatin e Ramës për shembull. A nuk ka goxha fat kryetari ynë i Bashkisë së Tiranës? E megjithatë, unë e kam të vështirë të besoj se fati i tij lidhet domosdoshmërisht me faktin se ai do të mund të ishte nipi i Ahmetit, një version që Kac Myftaraj i gazetës Sot është përpjekur të ndërtojë në investigimin e tij. Jo, jo. Unë për vete, nuk e besoj dot. Nuk do të ishte ndonjë dramë edhe po të ishte kështu! Përkundrazi. Por unë nuk dua ta besoj sepse më vjen aq inat që ku Rama të ketë kaq fat dhe unë jo Sepse ja për shembull, çfarë shkruan Kac Myftaraj në artikullin e tij, botuar më 15 dhjetor 2007 në gazetën Sot: Gjyshi i Edi Ramës nga babai, Vlash Rama, ka qenë shoferi dhe njëkohësisht bodyguardi i Mbretit Zog. Vlash Rama ka qenë në vitet njëzet të shekullit të kaluar, kohë kur në Shqipëri kishin hyrë shumë pak autovetura luksoze, madje shumë pak automjete, ndoshta shoferi më i mirë i autoveturave të shpejtësisë së lartë. Ky pasion iu kultivua në Itali, ku i ati e çoi me studime, por që Vlash Rama nuk i kreu se u rrëmbye nga magjia e autoveturave të shpejtësisë së lartë. Në vend të diplomës ai solli në Shqipëri një nga autoveturat e para luksoze të shpejtësisë së lartë Deri këtu nuk ka asgjë që të bën të dyshosh në një lidhje të fshehtë të Mbretit me gruan e Vlashit. Eshtë e vërtetë që as Kristaqi dhe as i biri, pra Rama, nuk kanë pasur dhe nuk kanë asnjë pasion për autoveturat, madje Edi nuk di ende ti japë makinës. Por kjo nuk do të thotë asgjë. Nuk është e thënë që djali dhe nipi duhet të ngjasojnë me gjyshin deri në këtë detaje. Por le të vazhdojmë me shkrimin e Myftarajt: 
Në atë kohë Ahmet Zogu e kishte të vështirë që të gjente një shofer të aftë dhe të besuar, pasi shoferët ishin shumë të paktë në Shqipëri. Kështu që Zogu pranoi propozimin e bashkëpunëtorit të tij të ngushtë Pandeli Evangjelit, i cili kishte miqësi me familjen e Vlash Ramës, që ta merrte këtë të fundit si shofer personal. Mbreti shtatlartë, dhe shoferi i tij personal shtatshkurtër, u bënë një dyshe e pandarë në udhëtimet e mbretit. Për ta lidhur më tepër pas vetes shoferin e tij të ri, Ahmet Zogu e martoi atë me një nga kamerieret që punonte në vilën e tij të Durrësit, e njohur si Vila e Zogut. Kjo kameriere, e cila ishte një femër shumë e bukur, që në moshë shumë të re kishte shërbyer dhe pranë gruas së Princ Vidit, kur ky erdhi në Shqipëri në vitin 1914.., Ahmet Zogu e ka dashur këtë martesë, edhe për ta kontrolluar shoferin e vet personal, me anë të një njeriu shumë të besuar për të. Ahmet Zogu u tregua shumë bujar me çiftin e ri, duke u bërë dhurata të shtrenjta, por ndërkohë i kërkoi shoferit të vet të parapëlqyer që mos ta largonte gruan nga puna, se ajo me përvojën që kishte ishte e domosdoshme, duke qenë se instruktonte dhe koleget e saj të punës. Vlashi për pjesën më të madhe të kohës ishte larg familjes së tij të re, e cila ishte nën kujdesin mbretëror. Në këto rrethana, në vitin 1932 çiftit të ri i lindi një djalë, i cili ishte babai i Edi Ramës, Kristaqi, i cili nuk do ti ngjiste të atit as në shtat dhe as në pasionin e tij për automjetet e shpejtësisë së lartë. Mbreti Zog tregonte një dashuri të jashtëzakonshme për djalin e shoferit të vet, dhe në oborrin mbretëror kjo gjë binte shumë në sy, duke u bërë shkak që të fillonin të qarkullonin fjalë të papëlqyera për reputacionin e mbreti, e shpjegonin me atë se Mbreti Zog kompensonte mungesën e fëmijëve të vet, pasi ende nuk ishte martuar Ndonëse Vlashi ishte i shkurtër, kjo nuk do të thotë aspak që djali dhe nipi të mos jenë të gjatë. Thonë se geni ndërron pas shtatë brezash. Po nejse. Kac Myftaraj vazhdon më tej: 
Shpeshherë, nëna e Kristaqit detyrohej që ta çonte djalin e saj tek Ahmet Zogu, se ky kishte për ti bërë ndonjë dhuratë, ose për të luajtur me të. Por, që në ditët në prag të martesës së Mbretit Zog, në vitin 1938, kur në Shqipëri do të vinte nusja e ardhshme e mbretit, Geraldinë Appony, djali i vogël i shoferit të Mbretit Zog dhe nëna e tij nuk u panë më në pallatin mbretëror, për arsye që u komentuan në mënyra të ndryshme nga njerëz të ndryshëm. Sigurisht që edhe këto detaje nuk konfirmojnë aspak që Edi Rama të jetë nipi i Mbretit Zog. Sigurisht që gjithçka mund të ndodhë. Por që unë të besoj se kjo është e vërteta e kryetarit tim të Bashkisë!!! Tmerr E perse te mos isha vetë nipi i Zogut?! Sa inat më vjen sikur një ditë kjo të rezultonte realisht e vërteta e Edi Ramës. Sa fat do të kishte ky njeri!

panorama.

----------


## byli

> Heroi i Popullit, Bajram Curri, e mbylli jeten e tij ashtu si jetoi, me nder e arme ne dore, shkrep i pathyeshem e i palatueshem shkruar me 29 mars 1925 ne Shpellen e Dragobise. Ai mbeti i pavdekshem ne kujtesen e brezave, imazhi i nje figure legjendare, si rralle bashkekohes i tij, shok e bashkeluftetare ose kundershtare. 
> 
> Nga Marenglen VERLI 
> 
> Heroi i Popullit, Bajram Curri, me veprimtarine e gjate prej atdhetari konsekuent, ku krahas luftes per clirimin e bashkimin kombetar, spikat edhe perpjekja per konsolidimin dhe demokratizimin e Shqiperise se pavarur. Ka lene gjurme te thella e te pashlyeshme ne ndergjegjen e kombit dhe konsiderohet si nje "figure e ndritur" e historise sone. 
> 
> I lindur ne Krushe te Madhe, rruges ndermjet Gjakoves dhe Prizrenit i qarkuar nga bajonetat e trupave osmane qe asokohe i percillnin ne internim familjen. Asokohe, levizja kombetare shqiptare po ngjitej drejt kulmeve te veta dhe Kosova i ngjante nje vullkani aktiv. Ne zjarrin e luftes popullore antiosmane, Bajram Curri u rrit e u burrerua. Pushka e tij u zbraz here mbi batalionet e ekspeditave ndeshkimore, te cilat me zjarr e hekur kerkonin nenshtrimin dhe taksa e ushtare per sulltanin, here mbi elemente vendas qe dilnin kunder rrymes se pergjithshme te kohes, duke bere kauze te perbashket per pushtuesit. Krisma e saj ishte mjaft shqetesuese edhe per shtetet shoviniste fqinje dhe aleatet e tyre te medhenj, qe lakmonin ose benin pazarlleqe ne kurriz te trojeve shqiptare. Levizja e pareshtur popullore, deri ne ate shperthim te fuqishem, qe coi ne Shpalljen e Pavaresise me 28 nentor 1912, jane te lidhura shpesh me emrin e Bajram Currit. ai ishte jo vetem luftetar i shquar, por edhe nje nder udheheqesit kryesore me te dashur per popullin e Malesise se Kosoves. Ne 1899 kur u formua Lidhja Shqiptare e Pejes, vazhduese e vepres se Lidhjes se Prizrenit, Bajram Curri u be perkrahesi me besnik i Haxhi Zekes. Mandej, ndonese i pashkolle, ai do te behej nder perkrahesit me te forte te arsimit shqip. Ashtu si atdhetare te tjere te urte, ai kuptoi drejt se lufta per zhvillimin e arsimit dhe te kultures shqiptare ishte pjese perberese e Levizjes Kombetare, pjese e luftes per ruajtjen e individualitetit kombetar te popullit, kunder perpjekjeve asimiluese te autoriteteve osmane dhe qarqeve shoviniste qe qeverisnin monarkite fqinje. Edhe ne kete fushe, kontributi i Bajram Currit qe mjaft i rendesishem. Ne vitin 1912, atdhetari i vjeter u be nder drejtuesit kryesore te kryengritjes se pergjithshme antiosmane. Kjo kryengritje, me e madhja, me e organizuara dhe me e pjekura politikisht nder kryengritjet e periudhes se fundit te Rilindjes, i dha atij mundesine si prijes popullor nder me karizmatiket, qe te shfaqe me se miri aftesite organizative, ushtarake e politike. Kuvendi i Junikut dhe betejat nga Qafa e Prushit deri ne clirimin e Shkupit deshmuan vlerat e gjithanshme te "tribunit te vegjelise". Emri dhe fjala e tij qysh nga kjo kohe u bene kushtrim per popullin, per cdo veprim ne te mire te lirise, bashkimit kombetar dhe demokratik. Kjo u vu re serishmi ne situaten e veshtire gjate viteve te Luftes Ballkanike dhe Luftes se Pare Boterore, kur Bajram Curri u rreshtua perkrah mbrojtesve me te flakte te pavaresise dhe kundershtareve te papajtueshem te copetimit te trojeve shqiptare. Ne kete kuader, gjithnje ne krye te forcave popullore, u perlesh me ushtrite pushtuese serbo-malazeze, ne Plave e ne Guci, ne Krasniqe e ne Gash. Komiteti "Mbrojtja Kombetare e Kosoves" me pas e pati nder ta zgjidhte ate anetar te vetin dhe t'i ngarkonte detyren e perfaqesuesit ne Konferencen e Paqes per mbrojtjen e ceshtjes shqiptare. 
> 
> Veprimtaria e shumanshme atdhetare e Bajram Currit, spikati me force edhe ne jeten politiko-shoqerore shqiptare te viteve 1920-1924. Ai dha nje ndihmese te dores se pare si ne luften per konsolidimin e shtetit te pavarur shqiptar, ashtu edhe ne konfrontimet qe i hapnin rruge demokratizimit te jetes politike ne Shqiperi. Edhe kesaj radhe u tregua konsekuent, prandaj qeveria e dale nga Kongresi i Lushnjes gjeti tek ai i nje mbeshtetje te fuqishme dhe prijesin qe i duhej per te shpartalluar cdo pengese ne rrugen e sigurimit dhe konsolidimit te pavaresise se vendit. E therrisnin te ishte aty ku situata ishte me kritike, dhe ai me atdhetarizmin dhe aftesite e tij e normalizonte. Goditi e shpartalloi esadistet ne Shqiperine e Mesme ne prag te fillimit te Luftes se Vlores, mandej pa u clodhur ende, vrapoi ne Koplik per te sprapsur intervencionin jugosllav. Nje vit me vone, asgjesoi ne Mirdite komplotin e agjentures se Pashicit, te kryesuar nga kapedani separatist i krahines. Me pas, i pakenaqur nga politika e diktatit te qeverise mori pjese ne levizjen e marsit 1922, kurse ne 24 maj shpertheu ne Krume kryengritjen e armatosur ne favor te opozites liberale, e cila u kurorezua me fitoren e Qershorit. "Plaku u maleve" qe pushka e pare dhe e prapme e Revolucionit. Nuk mori rrugen e mergimit, kur Ahmet Zogu pasi kishte siguruar perkrahje nderkombetare me ndihmen e trupave te huaja, permbysi qeverine e Fan Nolit. Me arme ne dore iu ngjit perseri bjeshkeve te Krasniqes, kreu aksione ne Gash e Bytyc, por edhe ne Has udhezoi luftetaret kosovare t'i qendronin dhunes dhe politikes serbe te spastrimit etnik te Kosoves dhe pergatitej per te rifilluar ne pranveren e vitit 1925 nje kryengritje te re, qe do t'i sillte vendit nje regjim liberal demokratik, kurse Kosoves, shpresen per t'u cliruar e bashkuar me Shqiperine. Figura e Bajram Currit nuk mund te skicohet pa permendur vecanerisht kete synim final te tij, realizimi i te cilit do t'i krijonte kombit shqiptar hapesirat e nevojshme te merituara per zhvillimin normal e prosperitet. 
> ...


shkrim shume i bykur. duhe ta lexoje rinia

----------


## byli

Te rinjte duhet te lexojne me teper. te njihen me historine.  Jo te degjojne budallaleqet e Saliut

----------


## Bajraku

RRËFIMET E SEKRETARIT KONFIDENCIAL TË BAJRAM CURRIT
Tahir Zajmi në rini ka qenë sekretar i Barjam Currit dhe në 1943 sekretar i Lidhjes së dytë të Prizerenit, figurë e ndritur patrotike ,njeri me zemër të madhe ,fjalë të ngrohtë dhe mendim të thëllë ..burrë i fjalës dhe traditës së bukur shqiptare, i pranishëm në ngjarjen më madhore të historisë kombëtare shqiptare na e sjellë të freskët dhe të gjallë vdekjen e Barjam Currit 

Sado që vite kalojnë e dhjetëvjeçarë,figura e Bajram Currit shkëlqen akoma më me forcë si yll I rrallë i patriotizmit shqiptar.Sipas shumë shkrimeve të botuara dhe të pabotuara të Tahir Zajmit i vetmi që e ka shoqëruar në udhëtimin e fundit tragjik të 29 marsit 1925 në malet e Dragobisë prijësin e madh të vegjëlisë rrëfen në artikujt e tij se-Bajram Curri ishte dhe mbetet një luftëtar i shquar,një shembull i lartë frymëzimi për të gjithë djelmëninë shqiptare e në veçanti të asaj kosovare,porn ë veçanti të z. Tahir Zajmit I cili e ka dashur dhe respektuar shumë.Tahiri mësoi shumë nga qëndrimi pranë Bajram Currit.Ai mësoi të ishte si B.Curri,të ishte patriot si B.curri,të ishte atdhetar si B.Curri,I flaktë si ai.Organizator I talentuar si Bajram Curri-Pikërisht-do të theksonte me një vëzhgim të hollë politikani e publicist Tahir Zajmi-në ato vite,dekada të stuhishme-Malësia e Gjakovës,veriu e mbarë Kosova u bënë vatër e zjarrtë e patriotizmit shqiptar për fatet e atdheut.

-Nuk ka krahinë në Kosovë dhe në Shqipëri të mos ketë shkelur këmba dhe të mos jetë shkrepur pushka e tij.Këtë do ta konstatojmë pothuajëse te të gjitha shkrimet që ka shkruar dora e Tahir Zajmit për Bajram Currin.Tahir Zajmi, bir i një familjeje patriotike gjakovare i rritur në oda burrash, mbrujtur me ideale patriotike.Ai njihte mirë sakrificat e Kosovës në luftë të ashpër me sllavët pushtues.Trimëria e burrëria e Plakut te Maleve,për të cilin fliste me krenari,e kishte frymëzuar të riun Tahir Zajmi, të takohej me Bajram Currin dhe pse ishte në moshë shumë të re.Ai ishte shumë i vendosur të qëndronte pranë tij dhe të luftonte për lirinë e Kosovës. Duke shfrytëzuar njohjen e rrethit miqësor e familjar Tahiri arriti përmes zjarrit të luftës të afrohej me Bajram Currin.Plaku i urtë i maleve e pritiTahirin si një të ri patriot.Kur u takua me Tahirin plaku mbeti i habitur-Tahiri e njihte shumë mirë dhe i mbështeste në themel objektivat e luftës që zhvillonte Bajram Curri. Bajram Currit i bëri përshtypje inteligjenca,dija e shumë gjuhëve të huaja si serbisht,kroatisht,frengjisht,italisht dhe arabisht e turqisht,si dhe aftësitë e tij si administrator i zoti,të cilin e kishte mësuar në shkollën gjimnaz IDADIJE NË Shkup. Bajram Curri mendoi se ky i ri i ditur me vizion e devotshmëri për luftën e drejtë të kosovarëve për ti shpëtuar genocidit serb, e mbajti për sekretar personal dhe kofidencial, që do të thoshte besim i plotë dhe i patundur për të.

Duhet të kemi parasysh se B.Curri kishte shumë korespodencë me shtete si Rusia,Serbia,Turqia,Franca ,Italia.Shumë telegrame janë shkruar nga TAHIR Zajmi për personalitete të kohës dhe qeveri. Kështu qe lindi nevoja për një arkiv të luftës dhe materializimin e korrespodencës në analet e ardhshme të historisë.Kryesore ishte që Bajram Curri,pati besm tek i riu gjakovar Tahir Zajmi,besë të cilën Baca nuk ia jepte çdokujt.Kjo besë e fituar nga Tahir Zajmi vlente më shumë se karriera dhe diplomat që mund të kishin moshatarët e gjeneratës së tij.Djali i ri e justifikoi besimin e Plakut të Maleve.Vendimet e Lidhjes së Parë të Prizrenit ishin bërë tashmë busull orientimi për Bajram Currin,sigurisht edhe Tahir Zajmin,aktiviteti i të cilit do të skedohet gjatë gjithe jetës së tij në rreshtat e mëposhtme lidhur me raportet dhe mësimet që ka marrë Tahir Zajmi nga Bajram Curri.Tahiri tashmë ishte i bindur se vetëm lufta heroike ishte themeli i çlirimit të Kosovës dhe trojeve shqiptare.Këto ide dhe mendime sigurisht që i kishin pëlqyer edhe Bajram Currit,i cili deri atëherë kishte si qëllim final çlirimin e Kosovës dhe bashkimin e saj me Shqipërinë dhe trojet e tjera në Ulqin e Mal të Zi,Çamërinë dhe Shkupin.Për kohën ,puna që bëri Tahir Zajmi ka vlera historike,politike,publicistike,njohja e të cilave ishte domosdoshmëri për rishikimin e historisë së Kosovës.Pena e fuqishme e Tahir Zajmit ishte kushtrim frymëzues e mobilizues,

<< O KOSOVËN TA ÇLIROJMË O TA LAJMË TOKËN ME GJAK.>> ishte refreni i Himnit të Kosovës botuar në vitn 1964 në Bruksel.

Tahir Zajmi,anëtar i Komitetit të Mbrojtjes Kombëtare në Shkodër u dallua si veprimtar i shquar i këtij komiteti.Ndërkohë trazirat e shtetit shqiptar të vitit 1920 e detyruan të vepronte e luftonte edhe në Shqipëri duke lënë familjen dhe Gjakovën.

KOMITETI PËR MBROJTJEN E KOSOVËS(Shkodër 1 maj 1918).

Me të mbaruar Lufta e Parë Botërore më 1 maj 1918 në Shkodër u rifuqizua Komiteti;Mbrojtja Kombëtare e Kosovës,në krye të të cilit u vendosën patriotët më të shquar të kombit,për çlirimin e Kosovës dhe ribashkimin e saj me Shqipërinë: Hoxhë Kadri Prishtina,kryetar,Hysni Curri dhe Hakim Gostivari nënkryetarë dhe përgjegjës për organizimin e luftës së armatosur në Shqipërinë e paçliruar,Bedri Pejani,sekretar( vëlla I Sami Pejës).Kurse anëtarë të Komunitetit ishin: Bardh Jusufi,Sali Gjuka,Isuf Veseli,Sadik Deçani,Naxhi Hoxhi Sadiku,Avdush Kastrati,Jahja Prishtina,Sadik Gostivari,Bajram Deklani,Lalë Perolli,Rakip Kojë Begolli,Qazim Begolli,dhe Ibrahim Gjakova.Siç thekson Ramiz Efendi Binishi ishin zgjedhur anëtërët ë nderit të Komitetit: Hasan Prishtina,Bajram Curri,Mehmet Delia,Azem Bejta, Nexhip Draga,Aqif Blyta,Ramë Vllasa dhe Iliaz Reçaku.

MARRËVESHJA

 :i habitur!: shte që të gjithë këta patriotë,do të luftonin për një Shqipëri unike,sovrane dhe demokratike.Ngase Kosova do të ishte një pjesë e natyrshme historike,politike dhe ekonomike e saj,(Shqipërisë).Si është e mundur pas gati një shekulli,të kemi politikanë shqiptarë,të cilët se pranojnë bashkimin shqiptar? Ribashkimin e Kosovës me Shqipërinë?! Kur mbi 80% e popullit,në të dy pjesët e atdheut janë për bashkim,respektivisht për bashkimin e tokave shqiptare.Problemi i Kosovës sot e kësaj dite nuk është zgjidhur,pos një mashtrimi se ajo( sot),është një republikë,kurse sipas të gjitha të dhënave,Kosova po degradohet nga një shtet i pranuar tashmë nga afro 90 shtete të botës,(ajo me bisedimet me Serbinë,gjithnjë e më shumë po zëvendësohet me një provincë si në kohën e Perandorisë Romake,provincat në kuptimin e okupimit të Federatës së popujve ilirë në disa syresh!

Ai mori pjesë kundër sadistëve nën shoqërinë e grupit të çetës së Bajram Currit,ku u njohë dhe krijoi lidhje edhe me Avni Rustemin,të cilin Plaku i Maleve e kishte shumë për zemër,sepse i bashkonte ideali dhe mbrojtja e Shqipërisë- Me atë që të lidhë politika,miqësia bëhet më e fortë-do të theksonte nënjë bisedë me një tjëtër patriot në vitet e fundit të jëtës Hasan Zhubi,i cili i shërbeu në spitalin Exzil në Bruksel në anën veriore të qytetit ku jetojnë 3000 emigrantë të kohëve të ndryshme në kodrën e Skalbekut.Dhe nën udhëheqjen e Bajram Currit,Tahir Zajmi mori pjesë në luftën e Koplikut.Aty ai tregoi edhe njëherë trimëri të rrallë që i ra në sy edhe Plakut të Maleve- është i pushkës dhe i kalemit-tha ai duke tundur krahun në shenjë vlerësimi për Tahir Zajmin.Që nga ky moment ne do ta shohim të gjithë jetën e Tahir Zajmit me AND e atdheut, e cila i shtoi vetitë e tjera që iu rrënjosën thellë në shpirt, ideale që nuk ka mundësitë ndërrojë me asgjë tjetër në jetë.

Pse u forcua së tepërmi patriotizmi te Tahir Zajmi?- mjaftonë të përmendim se pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë ne 28 nëntor 1912 në Vlorë një ngjarje që ngriti peshë zemrat e popullit shqiptar,një ditë e re po agonte.Kjo ditë për popullin shqiptar solli shumë shpresa.-por siç ka deklaruar Tahir Zajmi-Kosova ,kjo provincë shqiptare u dënua prej fuqive imperialiste dhe tashmë është e detyruar të mbajë në shpinë zgjedhjen e re më të keqe se ajo e turkut. Në atë gjendje të vështirë për Kosovën kemi shumë shpërngulje drejt Turqisë.Edhe ato pak shkolla diku diku mbylleshin.Kështu plani serb për shkombëtarizimin filloi pak e nga pak.Për shqiptarët shtrohej pyetja emergjente për jetë a vdekje:

Çfarë duhet të bënin në këto kushte?

Tahir Zajmi mendonte se vetëm krisma e armëve do të mund të dëgjohej më shpejtë në Europë se shkresat e Komitetit të Mbrojtjes Kombëtare,i cili ishte institucion legal që shtronte idetë dhe planet kombëtare.Kështu kur ishte fare i ri afro 15 vjeç, forcat e Bajram Currit morën përsëri Gjakovën.Tahiri si shumë të rinjë të tjerë e simpatizon luftën e drejtë që bënte Bajram Curri dhe shumë i lumtur betohet se do jetë një nxënës dhe ushtar besnik i tij.Ai kishte një dëshirë të zjarrtë për ta mbështetur Prijësin.Në atë kohë forcat popullore çliruan edhe Prizrenin dhe I kërkuan Vlorës ta marrë këtë qytet nën administrim.Duke bërë një analizë tjetër rreth viteve 1957 Tahiri arriti në konkluzionin se për Kosovën nuk mendon kush prandaj duhet si fazë e parë Pavarësia e Kosovës si shtet i mbikqyrur me himn e ligje dhe të gjitha organet dhe si hap i dytë bashkimi me Shqipërinë.Plan që ka filluar të realizohet,por që Tahiri e ka parashikuar këtë veprim qysh 40 vjet më parë sepse Tahiri shikonte larg.Ai luftën e bënte me vizionet e Komitetit e Mbrojtjes së Kosovës që nuk funksiononte më,por Tahiri i dinte përmendësh se çfarë kërkonte ai Komitet nga fuqitë e mëdha pasi ishte një anëtar i devotshëm dhe besnik i këtij Komiteti.

Dokumenti i njohur i Mbrojtjes Kombëtare me titull Program i përgjithëshëm për veprimtarinë e kryengritjes së vitit 1919 nga pika e parë te e fundit del qartë se qëllimi dhe drejtimi kryesor i luftës së shqiptarëve dhe kosovarëve është lufta kundër pushtuesëve serbë,si dhe bashkimi kombëtar pa kushte dhe ruajtjen e territoreve tokësore,gjë të cilën ne e shohim pikë për pikë në fjalimin që mbajti në Lidhjen e Dytë të Prizrenit dhe që pati entuziazëm dhe brohoritje në 17 shtator 1943 në shkollën Bajram Curri në Prizren.Vetëm këto ideale të larat për liri e bashkim kombëtar mund ta frymëzonin e ushqenin trimërinë dhe pjekjen e tij politike.Nga Komiteti i Mbrojtjes Kombëtare Tahiri tashmë kishte mësuar se çfarë duhet të kërkonin,as më shumë e as më pak, për kombin shqiptar të cilin e shikonin si një dhe të pandarë.Këtë kërkesë dhe teknikë si dhe gjuhën juridike që kishte përdorur Hoxhë Kadriu në platformën e Komitetit Kombëtar si një jurist ekselent, tashmë Tahiri e kishte përvetësuar dhe teknikën e shkrimit të platformave edhe kërkesat edhe interesat, sepse ajo ecte në rrjedhën e Lidhjes së Parë të Prizrenit të cilën do ta ndeshim te z.Tahir Zajmi kur u mor dhe shkroi 280 faqe me shkrim dore platformën e Lidhjes se Dytë të Prizrenit. Kjo e fundit padyshim ka vlera të pallogaritshme por që pak njihet në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë.Te ky Komitet i Mbrojtjes se Kosovës mësoi shkollën e ngritjes së institucioneve nën juristin e talentuar Kadri Hoxhë Prishtina, për të cilin Prishtina do ishte shumë mirënjohës.Në vitin 1920 gazeta Populli do njoftonte se në Kosovë bëhen luftime të rrepta midis çetave kryengritëse dhe ushtrisë. Azem Galica bënte betejë,Idriz Seferi, po kështu Hasan Budakova ishin në krye të çetave. Tahir Zajmi e lajmëronte Bajram Currin se Morali i shqiptarëve të Kosovës është aq i mirë saqë smund të tregohetKjo letër e entuziazmoi Bajram Currin.Edhe në vitin 1921 që mbahet mend si vit i masakrës së shfrenuar serbe mbi popullsinë, janë zhvilluar luftime në Gjilan,Tetovë,Prizren,Kaçanik,Prishtinë,Mitrovicë, Kumanovë etj.Vetëm Drenica mbeti e pashkelur. Dhjetë ditë më vonë duke ndjekur luftimet në terrren Tahir Zajmi do ta njoftonte përsëri Bacëngjendja morale në gjithë Kosovën është e pashembullt.Zona e Junikut neutral bëhet tashmë një bazë e fuqishme për forcat e Bajram Currit.Në Drenicë krijohet një tjetër zonë neutrale e quajtur si Albania e vogël..( sepse Shqipëria ishte e lirë). Për karakterin masiv dhe gjithë përfshirjen në luftë kundër serbëve ishin të mëdhenjë e të vegjël, burra e gra. Shembulli më përfaqësues është Shote Galica dhe shumë nëna dhe gra të veshura si malësorë do të rroknin armët dhe do dilnin në mal kundër pushtuesëve- do përshkruante Tahiri në botimet e tij brilante në shkrimin e tij-Disa episode nga veprimtaria patriotike e Bajram Currit

Tahiri përcolli shumë herë komunikimin me Komitetin Kombëtar të kryesuar nga Hoxha Kadria e me patriot të tjerë si Hasan Prishtina,i cili kur u bë ministër i financave në vitin 1922 e përzgjodhi dhe e mori në punë në Tiranë në financat e qeverisë sepse ai shikonte te Tahiri njeriun serioz dhe korrekt.Shpesh herë Tahiri punonte edhe pa shpërblim, pa ndërprerje në shërbim të atdheut. Në korrik të 1924 do të gjendet në Krume.Aty merr vesh lajmin për vdekjen e Azem Galicës,fatosi i luftërave për liri.



Lidhja e Bajram Currit me Avni Rustemin dhe marrja pjesë në komision varrimi

Ai së bashku me Bajram Currin dhe krerë të tjerë kosovarë duke shfrytëzuar kontradiktat midis austrohungarezëve me Serbinë në korrik në pragë të Luftës së Parë Botërore bëri përpjekje që të organizonin një luftë të udhëhequr nga Bajram Curri për të çliruar vilajetin e Kosovës,por kjo marrëveshje nuk u arrit dot.Pas ikjes së princ Vidit,Bajram Curri me shumë patriot të tjerë midis tyre edhe Tahir Zajmi shkuan në Krume të Kukësit për të ndjekur nga afër zhvillimet në Kosovë por edhe për ti goditur sa më me sukses serbët( do shohim se edhe Tahiri në emigracion e ka përdorur shpesh taktikën e lëvizjes sa në Turqi sa në Austri, sa në Belgjikë,sa në Gjermani, sa në Francë, sa në Itali etj) gjë të cilën e mësoi nga strategjia luftarake e Plakut të Maleve i cili ishte një strateg dhe ushtarak i klasit të parë me një përvojë dhe prova në sa e sa beteja.Kur Austrohungaria filloi pushtimin e Serbisë,Bajram Curri po fitonte autonomi kulturore nga austrohungarezët dhe u mundua të hapte shkolla aq sa mundte por që nxisin ndërgjegjen kombëtare.Këtu delë dhe pjekuria politike e Bajram Currit.

Në janar të vitit 1919 në Paris shtetet fituese organizuan Konferencën e Paqes dhe filluan pazarllëqe për cungimin e mëtejshëm të Shqipërisë, për të kënaqur shtetet fqinje.Kështu ngjarjet rrokullisen aq shpejtë në disfavor jo vetëm të kosovarëve por edhe të tokave shqiptare.Franca si dorëlëshuar mbështeste shovinistët serbë dhe grekët e Venizelos.Re të zeza kalonin atëherë në qiellin shqiptar.Italia lëvizte gurë e kusurë për ta marrë me çdo kusht Vlorën.Qeveria e Durrësit përpëlitej dhe Esat Toptani po luante aktin e fundit të tradhëtisë.Në këto kushte tepër të vështira në 21 janar u mblodh Kongresi i Lushnjes.Për çudinë e të gjithëve midis shumë punëve të shkëlqyera që bëri edhe ky Kongres nuk kishte në planet e veta asnjë prefekturë në Kosovë.Është dashur një protest nga patriotTahir Zajmi,Bajram Curri etj,të cilët nëpërmjet një letre i kërkonin hapjen e prefekturës së Kosovës me qendër në Krume dhe ashtu u bë.Kruma u bë qender e prefekturës.U hap shkollë e mesme INTERNAT quhej atëherë, ku kanë përfunduar shumë kuadro si Emin Duraku,Esat Stavaleci,Xheladin Beqiri Kadaraku si dhe Fadil Hoxha.

.Për ironi të fatit të dy diktatorët dhe antikombëtarët e kombit shqiptar pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore kishin mbiemrin E.Hoxha në Shqipëri dhe F.Hoxha në Kosovë.

Qyteti u bë me bandën frymore e cila luante pjesë patriotike në ditën e Flamurit e tjera festa, u hapën qendra shëndetësore,filloi të funksionoje administrate dhe objekte të tjera sociale e shëndetësore.Në Maj 1920 Bajram Curri la Vjenën dhe erdhi të shpëtojë veprën e Kongresit të Lushnjes, i cili kishte caktuar Tiranën si kryeqytet. Qeveri e Sulejman Delvinës zgjodhi ministër pa portofol dhe Komandant të Përgjithshëm Bajram Currin.Sulejman Delvinai i shkroi një letër falenderimi Plakut të Maleve : -Me shërbimet e larta që bëre këtë herë Kombi shqiptar nuk ju ka harruNjë letër shumë domethënëse që z.Tahir Zajmi e ka përmendur më shumë se një herë në shkrimet e tij.Nga viti 1918 deri sa vdiq Tahir Zajmi nuk do shkëputej për asnjë çast nga Baca.Është koha kur Bajram Curri zgjeron lidhjet me popullsinë e Mlësisë së Veriut.Bashkon parinë e Gashit e të Krasniqes që kishin më tepër se 10 vjet armiqësi,bën kuvende e lidh besë midis krahinave,midis Nikaj-Merturit,Shalës e Postribes,vendos bashkëpunimin me qarqet antizogiste në Shkodër (është koha kur nga foto Marubi kemi foto të ndryshme të Tahir Zajmit,Bajram Currit,Beqir Valterit.Tahirit i pëlqente qyteti i Shkodrës dhe shkodranet në veçanti.Jo pa qëllim kur mori rrugën e kurbetit në 17 dhjetor 1944 së bashku me atdhetarët Xhafer Deva dhe Rexhep Mitrovica e të tjerë, e la amanet që familja me 5 fëmijë të strehohej në Shkodër dhe kështu u bë; familja e tij,u vendos në Shkodër.Pushkën e pare të Revolucionit të Qershorit e hodhi në Krume duke u kordinuar forcat e Vlorës dhe Shkodrës duke ardhur për në Tiranë.Ai gjatë rrugës lidhi besën më një antizogist tjetër në Dibër,Elez Isufin.Duke dhënë një kontribut të çmuar në fitoren e revolucionit te Qershorit pjesë e të cilës ishte edhe Tahir Zajmi.Pas këtij suksesi Tirana do priste burrin që u plak në beteja për vegjëlinë dhe kombin.Aty rreth orës 12:00 1924 Bajram Curri dhe ushtria që e shoqëronte u prit nga populli së bashku me Fan Nolin.Pas Tiranës Plaku i Maleve shkon në Vlorë po në këtë grup do të bënte pjesë edhe Tahir Zajmi i cili do të vendoste lule në varrin e Avni Rustemit.Bajram Curri ishte udhëheqësi kryesor i kryengritjes që çoi në pavarësinë e Shqipërisë në 1912 ( edhe pse nuk ishte prezent në nënshkrimin e Deklaratës së Pavarësisë)Ai u bë mbrojtësi i shtetit të pavarur 1912-1920.Bajram Curri në 22 qershor 1922 lirohet nga detyra e Komandantit të Përgjithshëm por Aqif Pashë Elbasani e shkarkoi qeverinë e Pandeli Evangjelit dhe ngarkoi Hasan Prishtinën si kryeministër.Po në atë qeveri bënte pjesë edhe Fan Noli, Luigj Gurakuqi, Hoxha Kadriu, Zija Dibra etj, gjë për të cilën Tahir Zajmi pas 33 vjet nga vdekja e Bajram Currit duke u tall me atë vendim qesharak për lirimin e Bajram Currit nga detyra do të shkruante-Ndonjë kundërshtar i tij desh ta quante Bajram Currin si njeri pa shkollë dhe injorant por vazhdon Tahiri sa e lumtun do të kish qenë Shqipnia sikur të kishte pas disa injorantë si Bajram Curri , si Oso Kuka, Ali Pashë Gucia, si Isa Boletini e Ded Gjon Luli, të cilët me gjakun e tyne kanë shkru epopenë shqiptare për tu bërë të pavdekshëm.Në një shkrim të botuar në 1958 në Izmir të Turqisë po për Bajram Currin, ai do të shkruante: Bajram Curri është në krye të operacionit për të shtypur lëvizjen sadiste në Shqipëri të Mesme.Ndërhyrja energjike me luftëtarë kosovarë e krutanë shpëtoi edhe gjendjen kritike në luftën e Koplikut që u zhvillua në gusht të vitit 1920.Roli i Bajram Currit edhe në këtë betejë qe vendimtar,sikurse edhe në shuarjen e pajtimin e popullit të Mirditës më 1921,jo duke drejtuar armët njeri-tjetrit,por me urti e këshilla vllaznore,duke shmangur gjakderdhjet e kota mes vedit.Bajram Curri gjatë vitit 1923-1924 përbënte një kërcënim serioz për Ahmet Zogun i cili ishte bërë kryeministër.Por në këtë grup mbështetës pa dyshim ishte shfaqur hapur edhe Tahir Zajmi ,kjo vërtetonte edhe nga prangosja dhe dënimi më varje në litar në burgun e Krumes të Tahir Zajmit në vititn 1929 kur u kap nga forcat e Zogut.Ajo që vihet re në këtë shkrim për Tahir Zajmin është se në ditët më të vështira për malësinë e Gjakovës popullsia e saj do të strehohet në Tropojë dhe në rrethin e Hasit,Krume e Kukësit duke ndarë si i thonë kafshatën e bukës dhe vezmet me fishekë, duke u bërë mbështetje e fuqishme e çetave për liri.Bile bile rezulton se shumë miq të Tahirit janë nga Tropoja bile edhe lufta e fundit e Bajram Currit është bërë në shpellën legjendare të Dragobisë në Tropojë . Nëse nuk do bëhej ajo luftë që rezultoi fatale me vdekjen e Bajram Currit nuk do të njihej kurrë në historinë e vet shekullore.Për të janë shkruar këngë dhe poezi si për asnjë mal apo shpellë tjetër nga kolosejtë e letrave shqiptare si Fan Noli etj. Në shpellën e Dragobisë priret flamuri i lirisë. Tahir Zajmi do ta quante plakun e maleve Luftëtar të patrembun,fatos i maleve,figura më e shquar e kombit, Ideali i tij është gjallë,kujtimi i tij është bërë kult për rininë etjera,etjera.Ai u bë mbrojtësi i shtetit të pavarur 1912-1920 dhe të integritetit tokësor.Ishte një luftëtar i vendosurdo ta përcaktonte Tahir Zajmi në një shkrim për të në gazetën Hylli I Dritës. Ai punoi pa reshtur për bashkimin e tokave shqiptare.Sa herë flisnim për Bajram Currin,kujton nipi i tij profesori i letërsisë së Prizrenit autor i monografisë së Fan Nolit, Ylli Zajmi- Baca Tahirit i dridhej zemra e plagosur në mërgim.Çdo vit do ta përkujtonte me shkrime dhe me botime në gazeta.

Më poshtë po ju vëm për të lexuar një nga shumë shkrimet të shkruara nga Tahir Zajmi.

Pas një muaji ndeshjesh e luftërash me ushtarë jugosllavë e mercenarë shqiptar në shërbim të të huajve,ndeshje e luftime që u zhvilluan në Krumë,në Kukës,Bicaj,Bytyç e të tjera vise të Kosovës,ishin tërhequr në Krasniqe, në fisin e Bajram Currit,ku Plaku i Maleve kishte shpresë të bënte edhe një tentativë të fundit për çlirimin e atdheut të dashur.Jemi në Fang të Mulosmanajave, në kullën e Barajktarit të Krasniqes duke ngrënë bukë me Bajram Currin.Dhoma është e mbushur plot me burra të njohur e të panjohur që janë ulur përreth dy tryezave të mëdha buke.Burra të vjetër të cilët kishin luftuar sa e sa herë ndër sheshe betejash kundër ushtrive turke,serbe e malazeze dhe të rinj që sapo kishin filluar të provonin armët për ti dalë zot lirisë kombëtare.Megjithëse armiku kishte ardhur,si të thuash,te dera e shtëpisë,aq sa kufiri ndodhej mu në breg të Valbonës,mbase një kilometër larg,biseda vazhdonte të ishte e nxehtë dhe plot shqetësime për fatin e vendit.Kush mendonte se pas njëzet e katër orësh kulla e Salih Manit e shumë të tjera, do të digjeshin dhe do të bëheshin hi e pluhur prej mercenarëve?!

Ndërsa njerëzit ishin të hutuar duke ngrënë bukë ose duke biseduar me njëri-tjetrin,Plaku i Maleve,si gjithmonë,i mendueshëm e i heshtur, kishte ngulur sytë në shpatullën e dashit,Ndoshta kryetrimi i Kosovës, që kot orvatej të organizonte qëndresën e fundit me një grusht malësorësh,e pa vdekjen e tij tragjike në atë pikë të zezë të kockës së berrit që e vrente me një kujdes të jashtëzakonshëm.Ai kishte kaluar gjithë jetën e tij në luftë duke u përplasur si valët e detit,herë në një shkëmb e herë në një tjetër.Një jetë plot tallaze e peripecira,veçse deri tani kurrë ndonjëherë nuk ishte ligështuar se në të ardhmen shpresa për të fituar kurrë nuk ishte shuar në zemër.Por, këtë herë atij ndryshe i dukeshin . Hallet dhe punët e Shqipërisënuk po shkonin dhe aq mbarë.Shqiptarët,ishin bërë vegël e të huajve,të organizuar e të armatosur prej armiqve të kombit,kërkonin ti bënin vetë varrin Shqipërisë së mjerë

Prijësi i pavdekshëm i lëvizjes irredentiste të Kosovës,Heroi i kombit Bajram Curri, i cili luftoi dhe shkriu jetën e tij për realizimin dhe çlirimin e Shqipërisë Etnike,vrarë më 29 Mars 1925 në shpellën e Dragobisë.



Strehim ne Male



Aty nga mesnata e 11 Janarit të vitit 1925,pasi nuk kishte mundësi edhe për një ndeshje tjetër më armë kundër mercenarëve të shitur,morën rrugën e malit bashkë me Plakun, pranë të cilit ndodheshim 40 vetë.Të nesërmen në mbrëmje.pasditen e kishim kaluar në Markaj,në lagjen e sipërme të Banjaj,mbërrijmë në bjeshkë të Geg Hysenit.Megjithëse në kundërshtim me stinën e dimrit,koha ishte shumë e mirë dhe e ngrohtë. Përkundrazi,në bjeshkë bënte shumë ftohtë dhe petku i bardhë i dimrit kishte mbuluar bukur e kishte trashur sipërfaqen e tokës.Disa prej shokëve,me të qëndruar në atë vend,menjëherë ndreqën një farë shtrese me lugjet e staneve dhe ndezën një zjarr të madh e të këndshëm.Aty,pranë zjarrit,filluam duke ngrënë nga një kafshatë buke misri të pjekur në çerep, që një shok,Hysen Breça nga Valbona,na kishte sjellë nga Krasniqja dhe na e ndau në katërdhet e dy pjesë.Duke u ngrohur e duke u shlodhur aty përreth zjarrit që na ishte bërë njëkohësisht edhe ushqim edhe argëtim,Bajram Bregu,i mbështjellë me një gëzof barinjsh që e kishte blerë në Biçaj të Lumës, zuri të dremisë.Gërhiste trimi revolucionar e të jepte përshtypjen se ishte duke fjetur me ndonjë shtresë me pupla dhe ne të rinjtë që i rrinim pranë,mendonim se çfarë vuajtjesh shpirti e mundime trupi ka kaluar ky njeri në jetën e tij të gjatë e revolucionare për idealin e shenjtë të një Shqipërie të lirë dhe të pavarur.Pak më tutje, në truallin e një stani tjetër, përbri tonit,kishin zënë vend e po ngroheshin rreth zjarrmit të tyre,anëtarët e një çete kosovarësh me Mehmetin e vogël në krye.Shokët e trimit kishin plot katërmbëdhjetë plagë pushke në trup që ua mjekonin duke i larë me lëngun e dëborës.E gjithë këto,asnjë ankesë, nuk dëgjohej prej gojës së trimit famëkeq që mbi plagët e vjetra ende të pashëruara kishte marrë para tri ditësh edhe tri a katër plagë të reja, në një ndeshje me mercenarët e Jugosllavisë.vazhdim-

----------

